# What is the craziest thing an ex/fb ever done?



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

So.

Just received a delightful phone call from the missus asking me why a chick I had an encounter of the pentrative variety has added her on FB and if I was still in contact etc. etc.

This got me thinking...what is the craziest thing an ex or fcuk buddy has done to get revenge on you? This isn't crazy per sey just weird as it must have been over 2 years ago so clearly been on the stalk....

Sure their must be some good stories out there!


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Usually get girls looking at my posts from when i was a bit of a lad and pulling me up on it now!

Pretty weird, just laugh it off


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Some idiot i was seeing after i split up with my ex told her in the pub right in front of everyone we was sleeping with eachother, fcuking lunatic, my mate turned around and said "kept that one quiet Pats lol"

Sad thing about it was me and the ex was sort of getting back together on the sideline and i was putting one into the both of them, tbh i was actually quite sad it broke up that way after all we went through, she still hates me to this day, we have mutual friends so its awkward.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Shoved me in the back and I split my head open on a doorframe. Christmas Day night aswell. Wasn't an ex but was a few minutes after ha ha. Had to go home, bury my money and stash, chucked a load of her stuff onto the drive and then to hospital. Happened at my friends just down the road from mine but apparently she got lost in the housing estate for a few hours because she was so wasted ha ha.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Also had the usually Facebook stalking etc. That's why I'm not on FB, twitter, Instagram etc.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

k3z said:


> Usually get girls looking at my posts from when i was a bit of a lad and pulling me up on it now!
> 
> Pretty weird, just laugh it off


This! Bird I am seeing now keeps getting the ****hole about **** with old flames from months & years ago. Mental cases!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

So I was sleeping with two different girls, mainly them but also loads from PoF, FB and when I was out... I was halfway through a cycle so literally on every bit of skirt possible.

However!!!

One was quite clever and saw a name pop up on my phone, searched FB and messaged the other girl and they both went ape sh!t at me while I was trashed at V- Fest last year :-/ seriously bad times. Hours of being screamed at and called all sorts.

Strangest thing is both would have forgiven me :-/ fcuked up or what!

Moral of the story is don't mess women about cos it only causes everyone agro, it definitely doesn't make you an "alpha male" and it's only fun at the time.

Also the reason FB is now devoid of everyone but my friends and family.

I genuinely felt terrible once the test & tren combination had cleared and sent a pretty heart felt apology to both the girls involved a few months later.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Them trying to stab me.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Said to my friends that my penis was tiny... Kick a man whilst he is down. I got my revenge back though. When everyone thought I was still with her, I auctioned her on a charity event; she had to spend an entire day with someone who smelt horrendous from what I heard.

That's the beauty of charity, people don't have it in them to refuse.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep nearly stabbed before, same ex put in a application form for the bar I worked in. She had a decnt job and was going to throw it away to work in this sh1tty bar.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Bought her self a £1k holiday using my bank details to cheer her self up a couple of weeks after we split.. :cursing:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

One tried to put a knife into my back... luckily my mate was semi sober and tackled her

Another one sent letters to my parents 3 years after we split up and highlighted some of my less than considerate behaviour


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Spent massively on a CC after we'd split, & went around making out how she'd "struggled to provide a nice crimbo for the family"


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my ex would text me making threats about how she was going to drop me in the 5hit.

she was dumb enough to admit on the texts that she would make up a load of lies.

i ended up being threatened by a wannabe gansta and she also sent the police round.

fortunately i saved all the texts she sent admitting that she was lying, showed them to the people involved and now no-one believes a word that comes out of her mouth.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

stabbed me with scissors, but also tried to drug me, pure idiot


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

took a contract phone out for her then we split up and the b!tch ran up a £600 phone bill in a month. then she dissapeared of the face of the earth leaving me and our son behind and ended up 200 miles away in wrexham. only ever seen her in court since.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

A few years back I had a fvck buddy called Karly for a few months, towards the end she saw me out in a club and asked me if I'd pulled, when I said no, she told me I had no game and laughed in my face, the night was still young.

It got to around 2AM and she'd text me asking me to go round hers, saying that I'm good with my tongue and that her parents were in Spain. I ended up going home alone that night anyway.

The next morning she tagged me in a Facebook status saying something like *Tom90 has no game, creeping on me in a club last night, wouldn't leave me alone haha*

I screengrabbed the text she'd sent me asking to go back to hers, and uploaded it to Facebook. I tagged her in it and said *Can't believe Karly text me this when she has a boyfriend!!!*

She deleted me as a friend, told me I was out of order and to delete her number. I didn't delete her number because she gave the best blowjob I've ever had. I tried apologising to her last summer but she was having none of it, haven't seen her since.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

FFS....sounds like you bunch of fcukers have more issues than WHSmith :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

an ex of mine harrassed me so much to the point i had to get the police involved! she was abit tapped in the head but is alright now and we actually get on! during this time tho she countless amount of times threatened to kill herself if i would ever leave her/if i wouldnt get back with her!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I knew this thread wouldn't disappoint!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

left him on the M11- with his mates, and no coat.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Nothing.

The first sign of mentalness and they get the boot.

If they start becoming clingy, they get the boot. It's always the clingy types who are skitso.

l simply wont put up with any plate smashers or headcases. Even if in the early days of a relationship and you mildly take the **** out of them where they give you one of those girly slaps in the arm as you're laid on the sofa they get a forearm smash to the grid to put them back in line.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

where do you guys go on the pull mental hospital? :confused1:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

zack amin said:


> where do you guys go on the pull mental hospital? :confused1:


probably be safer!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Dam, my lifes boring :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

zack amin said:


> where do you guys go on the pull mental hospital? :confused1:


Straitjackets are useful pulling tools :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Nothing.
> 
> The first sign of mentalness and they get the boot.
> 
> ...


im just mental without the clinging


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Straitjackets are useful pulling tools :lol:


there also great for sex without consent


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i have had some mental ex gfs and i thought my current one of 4 years had the potential to be skitzoid but shes amazing 

the day my grandad diagnosed with prostate cancer my ex called me up and i said dont come round tonight as im going to see my grandad.

get back late and shes passed out stopped breathing on my bedroom floor&#8230;. lol called my mom whos a nurse who brought her round.

one ex gf at uni basically locked me away i had to just sit there watching her do stuff 24/7 she got ****ed off pretty swiftly. she was also super violent and if i disagreed went ape and used to try stab me up :/


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

my ex made a fake facebook profile and i was chatting to her for a good month before i realised, f*cking phsyco


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> FFS....sounds like you bunch of fcukers have more issues than WHSmith :lol:


Mate this is mild in comparison to some other stories, this would be locked or moved in mere seconds lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

zack amin said:


> there also great for sex without consent


Struggle Cuddle I believe is the term.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Struggle Cuddle I believe is the term.


i like that term


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Patsy said:


> Mate this is mild in comparison to some other stories, this would be locked or moved in mere seconds lol


Haha do we need a seperate MA thread- was gonna post in there but thought I'd give it a go out here in Gen Con....but like all good ones there is only one way to hell!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A bird I was banging into who wanted me as bf so bad it was ridiculous but she was not to be wifed up at all, phoned me on a night out in London 17 times in a row then when I eventually answered by saying "WHAT THE FCK DO YOU WANT" she said she was going to key my car coz I was banging other birds.

The car was my brand new RX8 in velocity red which I adored and she knew that.........she did have a point though, I was banging other birds but that's none of her business


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> A bird I was banging into who wanted me as bf so bad it was ridiculous but she was not to be wifed up at all, phoned me on a night out in London 17 times in a row then when I eventually answered by saying "WHAT THE FCK DO YOU WANT" she said she was going to key my car coz I was banging other birds.
> 
> The car was my brand new RX8 in velocity red which I adored and she knew that.........she did have a point though, I was banging other birds but that's none of her business


LEGEND!!! haha


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh Jesus. I can recall crazy things I did to my ex, I ripped a wing mirror off his car, I remember finding porn mags in a tool box in his room, I burnt them all on his mums open fire but replaced them with ripped out pages of guys modelling pants from a catalog! I threw his mobile out the window when we were driving down a motorway. Started on girls when we were out, accused him of doing all sorts. Warped his most treasured records like the renaissance ones that he kept in plastic sleeves. Was basically a bit of a nightmare looking back but we were aged 17-26, grown up and learnt a lot from that relationship.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FFS I want a fcuking weird stalker, wanted one for years and here you guys are showing off.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Oh Jesus. I can recall crazy things I did to my ex, I ripped a wing mirror off his car, I remember finding porn mags in a tool box in his room, I burnt them all on his mums open fire but replaced them with ripped out pages of guys modelling pants from a catalog! I threw his mobile out the window when we were driving down a motorway. Started on girls when we were out, accused him of doing all sorts. Warped his most treasured records like the renaissance ones that he kept in plastic sleeves. Was basically a bit of a nightmare looking back but we were aged 17-26, grown up and learnt a lot from that relationship.


You are the reason I choose to live a solitary existence and jerk off to porn.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Biggest lie on this thread!


Haha I can honestly, hand on heart, say that I've never done anything like any of the things mentioned in this thread.

I don't know where the girls get the energy to be so mental from! I don't think I could summon up enough rage to do anything like that. I'm quite a chilled person and that's how I like it. Some people might find it boring but I like my drama free life lol.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of the guys on here have been subjected to severe physical abuse lol... stabbings and that... get hench, protect yourself! Don't let that bitch beat on you again lol maybe change how you pick girls up too... instead of scouting psych wards and nightclubs for pussy try the library or a starbucks or something! Chances of success will be lower, but youl be safe!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok so this isn't so much that crazy but it still is quite funny:

My sister said one of her mates was nice etc so I took her out, we went for a drink had a really nice night, pulled her at the end etc and all was good was 100% thinking i'll meet her again then.....

I get home to about 4 long essays saying things along these lines:

1. You're so gorgeous and funny I had such a nice night etc.... - first of all she is correct about both and second of all this is always good to hear.

2. Next time we meet we could have dinner (me thinking this sounds good as its food but little did I know) WITH MY PARENTS they want to meet you! - this is completely unacceptable behaviour, she tried to blag its because she is Italian and I was having none of it, she then proceeded to compliment me for the next hr via text which....yea I loved but was a bit cringe and desperate sounding by the end.

Basically, it is 100% not cool to have a second date with the girl and her parents, safe to say I didn't see her again.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm quite gutted that i have never really had a crazy bird. I've met girls with issues but nothing where they stalk me that badly. To be fair i usually somehow end most quite well. Think i'm gonna have to start being more of a cnut and go for girls with huge issues. Just so i can share some stories in this thread!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Haha I can honestly, hand on heart, say that I've never done anything like any of the things mentioned in this thread.
> 
> I don't know where the girls get the energy to be so mental from! I don't think I could summon up enough rage to do anything like that. I'm quite a chilled person and that's how I like it. Some people might find it boring but I like my drama free life lol.


Bullsh1t, imagine the irony when it turns out all the stories are about you hahahaha 

Only joking, seriously that's the best way to be I can never deal with drama it makes me want to kill them and I stress about it until everything is sorted, too much hassle for me.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My ex didn't do anything in particular, she was just a consistent nut-job.

If I did anything other than go see her, or do something with her she convinced herself that I was going to see other girls every time.

I used to keep secret when I was going out on a night out.

I literally had no intention of cheating and had no interest in any other girl and showed no sign of this but for 4 years, even though not once had she caught me with anyone, not once did she have any evidence of me being with other girls she still accused me of fantasizing over other girls, wanting to be with others etc.

After 4 years of me being totally loyal despite all the arguments she started, all the accusations etc. she cheated on me! Lol lame.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> My ex didn't do anything in particular, she was just a consistent nut-job.
> 
> If I did anything other than go see her, or do something with her she convinced herself that I was going to see other girls every time.
> 
> ...


In my experience, the ones that go on and on about you cheating are the ones that are cheating themselves.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> *I'm quite gutted that i have never really had a crazy bird*. I've met girls with issues but nothing where they stalk me that badly. To be fair i usually somehow end most quite well. Think i'm gonna have to start being more of a cnut and go for girls with huge issues. Just so i can share some stories in this thread!


Trust me don't be it ain't funny or healthy!

I seem to have attracted them over the years, I was working away offshore and one asked me to lend her £300 yeah sure fine hun

Get back to the UK a month later to find all my stuff packed and later find out she borrowed the £300 to go on holiday with her "new" boyfriend. I have heard of paying for sex but paying for your missus to get laid on hol is a damn joke!

Had one we were engaged had bit of a rough patch had sex that morning before work, left for work came home to find the house gutted. She had even taken the phone and I had to go to the phone box to have a go at her. She left me a plate, knife, fork and my tub of protein powder. She even took the pegs off the washing line.

Seriously I would go up against any bloke but a woman? There is nothing more evil or sinister than a scorned woman, its like staring the devil down in a one way battle.My advice cup your balls protect your throat and bl00dy run and hide!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Did you get to finish off bawsdeep in the other chick?


Nah I had to take her home once the phycho went away lol


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

I was with the girl for 3 years.

I found out I had cancer and about 2 - 3 months into treatment she left me because she was finding it too hard to cope with. After another 10 months or so I got the all clear, she found out some how and asked me to go out for a drink a couple of times. I declined each of them.

She called me up the next day saying she still loves me etc - It's obvious how that conversation went - After I sat her on her ass I hung up.

The from later in the evening of that day for around 2 weeks, she would send me some vial text about being weak because I ended up with cancer etc etc .. Worst off she would leave voice mails equally a taunting and cutthroat.

The only reason It stopped was because I changed my number.

Never met anyone so cold in my life. Tried not to let it get to me but there where times I felt like properly flooring her and a sneeky boot up her minge.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dealing with crazies

1)In a relationship setting...

Communicate with her, that will help more than ignoring them. If at all possible try and get her to break up with you first, that would solve a whole world of sh!t If that's not an option take all of the blame. Rejection and or abandonment issues are the cause of the neurotic behaviour so try and cushion the blow! End of the day it's not up to you to fix these bitches but understand that in order for the crazy to come out you would have done something along the way to make her feel a negative experience from the past. If you like the girl and want to help it's as simple as talking to her, whatever the problem be it she calls or texts too much, never let's you go anywhere whatever it is if the girl felt loved and secure they wouldn't act so mental.

2) the one night stand crazy!

This is simple! Before you do the deed tell her that you have a girlfriend and that there is absolutely no way on earth a relationship will happen.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

kadafi39 said:


> Sounds like a lot of the guys on here have been subjected to severe physical abuse lol... stabbings and that... get hench, protect yourself! Don't let that bitch beat on you again lol maybe change how you pick girls up too... instead of scouting psych wards and nightclubs for pussy try the library or a starbucks or something! Chances of success will be lower, but youl be safe!


Your still a student... right or of that age still


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ceek said:


> I was with the girl for 3 years.
> 
> I found out I had cancer and about 2 - 3 months into treatment she left me because she was finding it too hard to cope with. After another 10 months or so I got the all clear, she found out some how and asked me to go out for a drink a couple of times. I declined each of them.
> 
> ...


That's actually disgusting behaviour. I'd fill her in for a tenner!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

What really strikes me here is when this behavior happens and the Police are called, who gets arrested?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Stupidly while my girlfriend was on holiday, a holiday I dropped out of :cursing: ...I started seeing this girl from the bar we both worked at, I was up front when she arrived back, so had the slaps and and screams....we got over it, but this other bird used to sleep in her jeep outside my parents house all night, and on one occasion, was outside while me and the g/f were inside the house, but wasnt a problem, all those younger years of garden hopping put me in good stead.

Lastly, met some bird on the net, went to the states to meet her and stayed with her and her sisters family, in ohio, had a great time, until i was in the bathroom having a wash and this goon with a goatie came up the stairs, out of the blue, fookin trying to knock me out, so he had a slap...next thing 3 cop cars sirens going, ended up on the front grass on my knees handcuffed, it was a scene right from a movie....one of my best trips :tongue:


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> That's actually disgusting behaviour. I'd fill her in for a tenner!


Yeh was pretty mad, I didn't respond to any text or voice message but they kept coming; Grade A Psycho.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I threw a bitch out of my house and she returned with a locksmith and cleared me out, about £5 grands worth of stuff, clothes, pc, TV's the lot....

Also took all accounts, tried to stitch me up with Her Majesties finest dippers and VOSA, told one of my customers l was dropping the transport manager money for snide invoices and they held back about £22,000 while it was investigated and found to be total bollox.

I will get my day, one day we will cross paths and she will kop for a decent right hand or two ( and yes l am serious )


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I slept with a girl and thn decided I didn't wan anything todo with her, told her etc, the next week she came into the pub I worked at, my mate was telling her how much I was in love with her etc, nor knowing that, I stormed across and told her to get the **** out and **** off. She turned up at my flat at 4am with her mate and rang me like 25 times and about 30 texts, couldn't ignore her anymore so stormed out my flat nd told them both to do one

I woke up next mining and found a note wrote on a water bottle "number 25 is a cnut"

Doesn't sound that but that's the short version, she was a top stalker haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol u got to love nutters, that's how as a fatty I still got to fcuk hotties.

Every one of my exes were 'doorstoppers' u know the sort who when u want to bolt they stand in the door and won't let u past.

and half of them when u push to get past say 'u hit me'

Fookin head cases - dirty in the bedroom though so I have no regrets!!


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

had one call the police on me saying i raped her! which got me locked up at 4am!

had one cheat on me when i was recovering in hospital from a bad bike crash and was lied to for months whilst i was recovering i had enough i could tell something was up told her to **** off. and tbh i felt like killing myself for about 2 weeks afterwards but got over it.

also one came past my house and threw a brick at my car failing to smash the windscreen but did some nice damage to the bonnet!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

A-BOMB said:


> had one call the police on me saying i raped her! which got me locked up at 4am!
> 
> had one cheat on me when i was recovering in hospital from a bad bike crash and was lied to for months whilst i was recovering i had enough i could tell something was up told her to **** off. and tbh i felt like killing myself for about 2 weeks afterwards but got over it.
> 
> also one came past my house and threw a brick at my car failing to smash the windscreen but did some nice damage to the bonnet!


That's bad! You alright now though buddy?


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> That's bad! You alright now though buddy?


yeah charges got dropped as she was lieing and obviously got caught out by the police took about 10 moths though! that gave me the anger i needed to change my life look the best i ever have now and have a new gf and life is good! these things made me a real stronger person (mentally and physically)


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

A-BOMB said:


> yeah charges got dropped as she was lieing and obviously got caught out by the police took about 10 moths though! that gave me the anger i needed to change my life look the best i ever have now and have a new gf and life is good! these things made me a real stronger person (mentally and physically)


Yes they do. When bad things happen to you it can make you hard (not tough man hard just cold and bitter) or it can make you a better person that's way more streetwise and resilient than you were before.

People can't make you feel things, they can do things that p!ss you off but it's up to you if you want to react to them.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Yes they do. When bad things happen to you it can make you hard (not tough man hard just cold and bitter) or it can make you a better person that's way more streetwise and resilient than you were before.
> 
> People can't make you feel things, they can do things that p!ss you off but it's up to you if you want to react to them.


too true also think it was the same one who try'd to smash my window too! yeah im quite glad i didnt go on a mad one about that tbh as the old me would of! way over it now didnt help my bike crash was a few months after though!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> Seriously she was a damn nut job I told her we had finished and she threatened to cut her wrists and all sorts. I said ok I made a mistake as she was really going to town about killing herself and I was not sure to be honest. So the following week we all went to the pub and I told her again in front of my mates (prewarned them) and I left and they calmed her down. A week later I go round my mums for tea and there she sits around the table talking to my dad. I looked at her and said WTF are you doing here? My mum looks at my dad my dad looks at me and I say "Listen we have split up but this physco won't go!"
> 
> Talk about awkward my mum and dad kept looking at eachother my mum with a bowl of grub in her hand with that look "Ok WTF do I do now" We still laugh about it but she scared me!


haha the psychoness of that takes it to another level

loving the thread getting some class ideas!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Stupidly while my girlfriend was on holiday, a holiday I dropped out of :cursing: ...I started seeing this girl from the bar we both worked at, I was up front when she arrived back, so had the slaps and and screams....we got over it, but this other bird used to sleep in her jeep outside my parents house all night, and on one occasion, was outside while me and the g/f were inside the house, but wasnt a problem, all those younger years of garden hopping put me in good stead.
> 
> Lastly, met some bird on the net, went to the states to meet her and stayed with her and her sisters family, in ohio, had a great time, until i was in the bathroom having a wash and this goon with a goatie came up the stairs, out of the blue, fookin trying to knock me out, so he had a slap...next thing 3 cop cars sirens going, ended up on the front grass on my knees handcuffed, it was a scene right from a movie....one of my best trips :tongue:


lmao pof rite?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> But look at the guys that use this forum. Their mainly fit good looking guys that take care of themselves, guys that are not necessarily available and crazy girls are attracted to emotionally unavailable guys like a shark is to fresh blood!


That's why though. They look for a protection figure and see a guy with muslces as that guy. My mate who's in good nick has been out with so many nutters. Unstable women are attracted to muscly vain guys!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

went on lads holiday and got on them shots and thought i would p*ss her of so stupidly i sent her a text "hi hun done something really stupid and i regret it xxx" reply "so have i hun we need to sit down and talk xxx" fcked my holiday right up


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

vetran said:


> went on lads holiday and got on them shots so stupidly i sent her a text "hi hun done something really stupid and i regret it xxx" reply "so have i hun we need to sit down and talk xxx" fcked my holiday right up


LMFAO!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I cant chime in...im the pyscho ex,would have to ask her


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ceek said:


> I was with the girl for 3 years.
> 
> I found out I had cancer and about 2 - 3 months into treatment she left me because she was finding it too hard to cope with. After another 10 months or so I got the all clear, she found out some how and asked me to go out for a drink a couple of times. I declined each of them.
> 
> ...


My ex had a mate that didn't live round here and she came up with her boyfriend that had cancer, went on a night out with him, she gave him a real hard time and was saying some absolutely disgusting things to my gf about him on the night. Unbelievable that people can be so awful to those in need. Was a real black mark against my ex that she stayed pally with her.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Saying all of this about women but men are just as bad. Who gets married shags around for 25 years of that marriage the wife finds out and takes everything and then the guy decides all women are cold hearted bitches and that she has destroyed his life! Karma son Karma play with fire get your fingers burnt! A lot of us get what we deserve for the stuff we do.

I have two ex's with a child each can you imagine how much they have been used against me? But I always hung in there fought them all the way and now we have grown up we are all good friends. A lot of it is down to being young dumb and full of cum!


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> What really strikes me here is when this behavior happens and the Police are called, who gets arrested?


had a drunken argument with my ex and she pulls out a knife threatening to top herself etc, i wrestle the knife off of her and whilst doing so it manages to hit the main artery in my face (by my cheek diaganol to the edge of my lip) and I end up 500ml blood away from bleeding to death (doctors words after surgery to close the wound). Police wanted to bang her up there and then, if i werent such a soft **** she'd be doing time.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

vetran said:


> went on lads holiday and got on them shots and thought i would p*ss her of so stupidly i sent her a text "hi hun done something really stupid and i regret it xxx" reply "so have i hun we need to sit down and talk xxx" fcked my holiday right up


haha hilarious...that girl was one step ahead of you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

vetran said:


> went on lads holiday and got on them shots and thought i would p*ss her of so stupidly i sent her a text "hi hun done something really stupid and i regret it xxx" reply "so have i hun we need to sit down and talk xxx" fcked my holiday right up


Serves u right for playing games lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

And heres me thinking my mrs needs to be sectioned because she nearly breaks down in tears about how she hasnt got shoes and handbag to match her new outfit..while she's looking at 30+ pairs of shoes which take up the whole f*ckin floor!!! Still I wont tell her ive got it easy compared to you guys..she might up her game and decide to buy that unsightly £600 handbag ive spotted her eyeing up on selfriges website! !


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Dealing with crazies
> 
> 1)In a relationship setting...
> 
> ...


Great advice beef!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> And heres me thinking my mrs needs to be sectioned because she nearly breaks down in tears about how she hasnt got shoes and handbag to match her new outfit..while she's looking at 30+ pairs of shoes which take up the whole f*ckin floor!!! Still I wont tell her ive got it easy compared to you guys..she might up her game and decide to buy that unsightly £600 handbag ive spotted her eyeing up on selfriges website! !


**** me, thats a lot for a handbag, you can buy a crocodile for cheaper and make your own!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

madocks said:


> **** me, thats a lot for a handbag, you can buy a crocodile for cheaper and make your own!


Dont get me started on her phone case :gun_bandana:


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Your still a student... right or of that age still


Unfortunately yes, postgrad, have my finals this summer. But I don't see what relevance that has? Are you saying the crazies come later in life and I still have time? lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

one of mine set fire to be bedroom as a parting shot did 35ks worth of damage and gutted two bedrooms and all my clothes bed tv etc.took some explaing to my boss as i was living above work at the time.made the local news papes and some of the sunday ones after the trial.then she did a kiss and tell stroy for love it magazine just to round things off.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

One of my exs said she wanted a 3some with a another girl. Couldn't have been happier! The next week she brings one of her mates round who I'd fancied for years! This just getting better and better.

All going well and I'm hanging out the back of this bird while shes eating my ex out, next thing my ex storms off saying I'm enjoying it more with her mate than with her.

Anyway me and her mate carry on for about another 20min was awesome! Then my exes storms in and stabs me though my hand with a pair of scissors, needless to say I lost my hard on!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

animal adam said:


> One of my exs said she wanted a 3some with a another girl. Couldn't have been happier! The next week she brings one of her mates round who I'd fancied for years! This just getting better and better.
> 
> All going well and I'm hanging out the back of this bird while shes eating my ex out, next thing my ex storms off saying I'm enjoying it more with her mate than with her.
> 
> Anyway me and her mate carry on for about another 20min was awesome! Then my exes storms in and stabs me though my hand with a pair of scissors, needless to say I lost my hard on!


We have a winner

/thread


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

animal adam said:


> One of my exs said she wanted a 3some with a another girl. Couldn't have been happier! The next week she brings one of her mates round who I'd fancied for years! This just getting better and better.
> 
> All going well and I'm hanging out the back of this bird while shes eating my ex out, next thing my ex storms off saying I'm enjoying it more with her mate than with her.
> 
> Anyway me and her mate carry on for about another 20min was awesome! Then my exes storms in and stabs me though my hand with a pair of scissors, needless to say I lost my hard on!


Lol did she accuse you of cheating aswel??


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

animal adam said:


> One of my exs said she wanted a 3some with a another girl. Couldn't have been happier! The next week she brings one of her mates round who I'd fancied for years! This just getting better and better.
> 
> All going well and I'm hanging out the back of this bird while shes eating my ex out, next thing my ex storms off saying I'm enjoying it more with her mate than with her.
> 
> Anyway me and her mate carry on for about another 20min was awesome! Then my exes storms in and stabs me though my hand with a pair of scissors, needless to say I lost my hard on!


That is exactly why you shouldn't have a 3some with your significant other. Too many emotions involved. 3sums should be with people you have no emotional attachment to that way no one can feel jealous.

I would never in a million years let my bf have sex with another girl right infront of my face. You're lucky you only had a scissors through the hand, if it were me I'd have cut your pr**k clean off snippy snippy.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> it were me I'd have cut your pr**k clean off snippy snippy.


Your mental!


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> That is exactly why you shouldn't have a 3some with your significant other. Too many emotions involved. 3sums should be with people you have no emotional attachment to that way no one can feel jealous.
> 
> I would never in a million years let my bf have sex with another girl right infront of my face. You're lucky you only had a scissors through the hand, if it were me I'd have cut your pr**k clean off snippy snippy.


Lol I never mentioned I wanted a 3some it was all her idea, she picked the girl and everything.

I don't no who was more mental her for stabbing me or myself for staying with her for acouple of months after this ordeal lol


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

this is a little bit off topic (kinda)

but when i or any of my mates split up with a partner or have an argument with them

one of our mates always gets in contact with them and talks to them all the time trys to meet up with them, likes there pic on fb and all that stuff

i find it fcuking weird and really disrespectful


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

bailey-bose said:


> this is a little bit off topic (kinda)
> 
> but when i or any of my mates split up with a partner or have an argument with them
> 
> ...


Sounds like he needs a slap to be honest mate.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

bailey-bose said:


> i find it fcuking weird and really disrespectful


Sloppy seconds!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kadafi39 said:


> Unfortunately yes, postgrad, have my finals this summer. But I don't see what relevance that has? Are you saying the crazies come later in life and I still have time? lol


No, you're sadly naive


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

kadafi39 said:


> Unfortunately yes, postgrad, have my finals this summer. But I don't see what relevance that has? Are you saying the crazies come later in life and I still have time? lol


God damn im good 

no mate i was just pointing out it was obvious you were of student age from your reply.

But yeah you got a whole new world of sh1t ahead of you yet!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

madocks said:


> Your mental!


no mate she's honest cause if i found a guy banging my bird permission or not id lob his cock off to


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Or have been burnt badly before and are afraid of it happening again...


True


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

i was seeing this loonie for about 10 months, ended up moving in with her, big mistake, she was a ****ing psycho. when i ended it i was packing my stuff and she was begging me not to go, when she realised she wasnt getting anywhere she went into the kitchen, returned intot the living room with a pair of scizzors, knelt on the floor infront of me and slashed her wrists and thaighs to shreds, im talking like a murder scene, she squirted blood all over me and all over the walls while sitting there screaming at me, i did the natural thing and bolted out the door and ran home to mummy. 5 am the next morning i was awoken by the police who escorted me out of bed to margate station where i spent the next 15 odd hours being interigated about the assault i committed on her!!!! after a few interviews they realised she was ****ing crackers and that i was innocent, and let me go without charge, this was some 5 years ago, since then iv had countless facebook profiles made up to message and scare away and threated current girlfriends, iv had lies spread about me to everyone, at one point i had to go to the police to get a restraining order but the process is so complicated i gave up. Not had any gried the last few months thankfully.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jamiegeddon said:


> Said to my friends that my penis was tiny... Kick a man whilst he is down. I got my revenge back though. When everyone thought I was still with her, I auctioned her on a charity event; she had to spend an entire day with someone who smelt horrendous from what I heard.
> 
> That's the beauty of charity, people don't have it in them to refuse.


That date would have ended at some point.

Your tiny penis is forever


----------

